# Going, Going, Gone



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2017)

Well Rufus the Hummer  has been standing guard over HIA alot lately running others off and giving me a lot of mushin so I picked a few and put them together.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2017)

Winding up ready to lift off ..............


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2017)

Then he's off..................


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2017)

Then he's gone 
This is what happens when you have a slow mushing finger


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2017)

But not to fear he came back for more


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2017)

Pefection Mike!!! What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 7, 2017)

Nice pics,,,, still waiting on ours,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Pefection Mike!!! What kind of camera are you using?



BOG I took these with the old Nikon D50.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> BOG I took these with the old Nikon D50.



Well its still performing great sir! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Philnlucky (May 7, 2017)

Awesome shots!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 7, 2017)

Great shots!


----------



## wvdawg (May 8, 2017)

Good ones Mike!  Old Rufus is looking good!


----------



## rip18 (May 8, 2017)

What a cool series!  So glad to see you posting again - I sure miss your rides to work (though you probably don't!).


----------



## pdsniper (May 9, 2017)

Nice Picture, I love to photograph hummers they are a challenge


----------



## Paymaster (May 12, 2017)

Awesome pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------

